# coralife light hum's ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, i got a coralife 4ft t5 no light that periodically hum's . it kinda sounds like a florescent light fixture when it fires up. any idea what this noise is ? i hope it doesn't mean the ballast is giving up. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to say...it probably is the ballast


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have a coralife light and the ballast went in it. I had it fixed at rogers pets in surrey. It was a few years ago and wasnt to expensive. Or if you know basic electrical you could buy the ballast and change it yourself. When was the last time you changed the bulb?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

i got the light with 2 new bulbs about 6 months ago


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Some ballast could hum for a long time before they die. Light hum may not be out of the ordinary either although less common in the electronic ballast.

A bad bulb may also overwork your ballast ?


----------

